# Serenity-WS Collectors Edition



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Anyone have the scoop on the soon to be released Serenity-WS Collectors Edition? 
DTS track? New transfer? or ??? I assume more extras and bonus features.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Gleaned from the web...



Joss Whedon said:


> Yes, fanlings, there is going to be a 2 disc 'Special Edition' released this summer. You know why? 'Cause the 1 disc 'Normal Edition' has sold so well -- so maybe a little self-back-patting is in order for you guys. Way to keep her in the air.
> 
> It's too early to be sure what the Special Edition will contain, but here are some things we're going for:
> 
> ...





Universal said:


> Serenity
> 
> Collector's Edition
> Release Date: 08/21/2007
> ...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok,... almost picked this up today. I see there is a DTS track but I'm wondering,.... anyone know if this is a new and improved transfer? I have not been able to find much info on this yet.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

From what I understand it is the original transfer with the additional material found on the Australian (?) release of the DVD. That's it. Not really worth it unless you don't already own it. Personally, I'm going to wait for the HD DVD version which will undoubtedly be coming simply because this is Universal we are talking about.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I have Serenity on HD DVD and short of a new version being like T2 with added scenes and an alternate ending, I can't see how it could be any better!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So,... even the DTS track is not much of an improvement over the DD track? 
Looking for an excuse to buy it :bigsmile:


----------

